# I've shot 1000 handgun rounds!



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

So I figure I shot my 1000th handgun round today. I took my 9mm XD and my .380 PPK out. No failures of any kind. It was incredibly windy but I don't think I did too bad. I tried hard to slow down and make myself concentrate and squeeze...squeeze....and squeeze a bit more. Results:


































I also tried this month's challenge posed by milquetoast. I posted those targets here, under that thread.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good to me. Stay with it and good luck.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Looks good to me. Stay with it and good luck.


Thanks, Baldy! I'm enjoying myself and working on tightening up my groups, when I have the spare time.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> Thanks, Baldy! I'm enjoying myself and working on tightening up my groups, when I have the spare time.


Your groups are looking good but don't get so into shooting tight groups that you forget defensive shooting requires a measure of speed in addition to "Reasonable" accuracy.

Try to keep both objectives in mind as you have fun.

:smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations! No failures! That's awesome. Keep up the good work! I hope you never experience a failure or KB even though I know the odds increase the more one shoots. Be safe---be ready.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice grouping!


----------

